# Installing FreeBSD on Windows disk



## balanga (Dec 6, 2017)

I've just acquired a 'new' computer with a 500GB disk with Windows installed on it. I want to install FreeBSD on the disk but before doing so, I want to preserve the Windows installation, just in case I ever need it. The installation on uses 23GB. 

What's the best way to archive it in a form that I can easily restore it in a bootable form?


----------



## Oko (Dec 6, 2017)

balanga said:


> I've just acquired a 'new' computer with a 500GB disk with Windows installed on it. I want to install FreeBSD on the disk but before doing so, I want to preserve the Windows installation, just in case I ever need it. The installation on uses 23GB.
> 
> What's the best way to archive it in a form that I can easily restore it in a bootable form?


Pull the hard drive, you computer was shipped with, out of the machine and put it in a refrigerator. Then put the newly purchased hard drive in and just install FreeBSD on it.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Dec 6, 2017)

Oko said:


> out of the machine and put it in a refrigerator



"...put me in the freezer cuz im so icy...' ©


----------



## linux->bsd (Dec 6, 2017)

balanga said:


> What's the best way to archive it in a form that I can easily restore it in a bootable form?



1. Boot into the Windows OS. :cringe:
2. Install and run Disk2vhd.
2b. 'Use Volume Shadow Copy'
2c. Select which volumes to include.
2d. Create.

End result will be a VHD you can boot up in a virtual machine, or can restore from to the physical disk. Use EasyBCD to backup the boot-loader.

You can even back up to a network drive with Disk2vhd.


----------



## Maxnix (Dec 6, 2017)

Oko said:


> Pull the hard drive, you computer was shipped with, out of the machine and put it in a refrigerator. Then put the newly purchased hard drive in and just install FreeBSD on it.


Ok, but let's not moan if the system freezes!


----------



## balanga (Dec 7, 2017)

linux->bsd said:


> 1. Boot into the Windows OS. :cringe:
> 2. Install and run Disk2vhd.
> 2b. 'Use Volume Shadow Copy'
> 2c. Select which volumes to include.
> ...



Can I mount a VHD file under FreeBSD?


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 7, 2017)

Oko said:


> Pull the hard drive, you computer was shipped with, out of the machine and put it in a refrigerator.



Really? Why?  I've heard of people doing that to get a flaky drive working long enough to retrieve some data from it, but I've never heard of that for storing drives.  Any URLs on that I can browse through?


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 7, 2017)

balanga said:


> ...I want to preserve the Windows installation



Sorry I can't resist - I personally get a lot of joy from blowing away Windows with a fresh new FreeBSD install. Just did a 500G disk a few days ago.


----------



## linux->bsd (Dec 7, 2017)

balanga said:


> Can I mount a VHD file under FreeBSD?



I don't know. Why do you want to mount it under FreeBSD?

You can create a virtual machine with it using VirtualBox under FreeBSD (I don't think Bhyve supports VHDs yet).


----------



## linux->bsd (Dec 7, 2017)

PacketMan said:


> Really? Why?  I've heard of people doing that to get a flaky drive working long enough to retrieve some data from it, but I've never heard of that for storing drives.  Any URLs on that I can browse through?



Pretty sure it's a joke; a play on "preserve the Windows installation." In your country, what method do you use to preserve food over long periods of time?


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 7, 2017)

With 6 billion + people on this planet nothing surprises me anymore. As absurd as something may sound I ask question, get the fact, and go from there.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Dec 7, 2017)

We are actually already going to 7.6 billion of people.


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 7, 2017)

I thought 7+ but couldn't be bothered to look.


----------

